# Beautiful "Hawaiian" Pidgies



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,
Here's a link to a photo album of the (mostly all white) Columba livia living just outside my door in Honolulu:
http://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/fZ001M  . 

And more pics of this handsome pidge. I haven't a name for the coloring yet for sure. 









Someone suggested Ash Red Mealy but another said Brown Bar, so in my mind I've been calling him an Ash Red Mealy Brown Bar, though that's probably not quite right...
Does anyone know the correct name for this beauty *?*
The large majority of the ferals here are white. Aren't they somethin *!*

I haven't been back to see if there're any eggs in that nest yet...

Best wishes
Carol


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Can't tell you the "name," Carol, but whatever he is, he's REALLY HANDSOME! GREAT MARKINGS!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Quite a stunning bird Carol.
I clicked on the link to the other birds and the site is down right now.  
Will check tomorrow.

Cindy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

JoyfulSongTree said:


> Hi Folks,
> Here's a link to a photo album of the (mostly all white) Columba livia living just outside my door in Honolulu:
> http://new.photos.yahoo.com/joyfulsongtree/album/576460762389554953 .
> 
> ...


This red bar, is what most racing pigeon people simply call "Silver".


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Oooo mr squeaks and Cindy, I so totally agree ... This birdie has got my vote, anytime  

(And the site's back up now, BTW, if you want to take a peek at the rest of those Hawaiian Beauties)

And Thank You for the ID, Warren!
I just saw it also referred to as a "Mealy-Ash Red Bar"  

Best wishes
Carol


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a beautiful couple  Your blessed having such lovely pigeons living in your area.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They are both beautiful! How is the hawk situation over there?


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

You said it, Pete !

Feather, there are no hawks here! Well, one or two sightings of maritime strays every few years or so...but so far no _breeding _ hawks. 
The only predators I can think of at the moment would be more likely to take eggs and squab... rats, mongoose, and a small number of barn owls and night herons, but not enough to put any serious dent in the pigeon population. 

Probably the worst offender is the City and County of Honolulu making it illegal to feed birds in parks a few years ago    
Violators are subject to a $500 fine, imprisonment or both. Fortunately for our feathered friends, we do have a fair number of goodhearted scofflaws living here, too  

Best wishes
Carol


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Carol,

What lovely birds, thanks for taking care of them.


----------

